# Two Leonora Carrington videos



## Astro Pen (May 16, 2020)

For fantasy writers who may not have come across the work of the late Leonora Carrington 1917 - 2011 here are a couple of vids. One of her paintings and one of her sculptures (in spanish).  Her work is fascinating to me and I hope to you too.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 16, 2020)

Read a collection of her short stories many, many years ago - very surreal. According to the introduction her life was even more so - the highlight possibly being that after she split with the artist Max Ernst, she left Paris and ended up in a mental asylum in Spain, where her nanny apparently turned up in a submarine and rescued her.


----------



## Hugh (May 17, 2020)

Many thanks @Astro Pen .  I have not seen (or have forgotten) many of these.

A truly remarkable woman.  I only discovered her relatively recently when I read “The Hearing Trumpet” and subsequently discovered her art.  I found it astonishing how little known she was/is in the UK, and just how UK-centric the British art establishment tends to be.

Sadly I missed her significant exhibitions in the UK.  The first (Chichester) because I hadn’t heard of her, the second (Liverpool) because it was too difficult to get there at the time.  of course there may have been others that I did not hear about.

For those not familiar with her work, can I recommend:

“The Hearing Trumpet”.  One of my very favourite books, and that’s despite a tedious digression in the middle.  I find it absolutely hilarious.

“Down Below” her account of her breakdown in Spain

“Leonora Carrington, surrealism, alchemy and art” by Susan L Aberth

“The Surreal Life of Leonora Carrington” by Joanna Moorhead

There are also some short stories, but these are less accessible though interesting if you are familiar with her life story.


----------



## Le Panda du Mal (Apr 12, 2022)

I love Leonora Carrington, both her paintings and her writing. I actually find her short stories to be her best written work, though the Hearing Trumpet is great.


----------

